# IronMagLabs Product Listing



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2011)

*1-Andro Rx???* 
*Mass & Strength Prohormone* 
1-Androsterone (1-Androstene-3b-ol, 17-one) converts at a  high rate to  1-Testosterone and will give you similar strength                 and  size increases to other products such as the old  1-Andro or 1-Test  products that were on the market before they were  banned.                  more »»


*Super-DMZ Rx???* 
*Mass & Strength Pro-Anabolic* 
The prohormone Super-DMZ Rx??? (aka Superdrol~Dymethazine)  contains the  compounds Superdrol and Dymethazine.                Use of this product  will increase lean muscle mass and  strength at a level that is  comparable to anabolic steroids such as  Dianabol.                more »» 


*Metha-drol Extreme???
Pro-Anabolic Mass Stack* 
 Metha-drol Extreme??? is a very potent anabolic mass stack  that contains  several compounds including Dimethazine, Superdrol and  Decadrol.                more »» 


*E-Control Rx???
Anti-Estrogen* 
E-Control Rx??? contains 1,4,6-Androstatriene-3,17-dione  and is a very  potent irreversible aromatase inhibitor.                 It inhibits  estrogen biosynthesis by permanently binding  and inactivating aromatase  in adipose and peripheral tissue.                 By reducing the  production of estrogen, circulating  estrogen levels drop which in turn  indirectly increases testosterone  levels.                This product  works great for Post Cycle Therapy (PCT). more »»


*Anabolic-Matrix Rx???
Maximize Testosterone Levels* 
Anabolic-Matrix Rx??? contains the highest quality herbal  extracts and  ingredients available. The Tribulus Terrestris in our  formula contains a  minimum                of 20% Protodioscin, the active ingredient that  raises LH  (Leutenizing Hormone) levels. Most Tribulus based supplements  on the  market do                not contain a high quality Tribulus  extract and will do  absolutely nothing! more »» 


*Advanced Cycle Support Rx???
Liver/Organ/Lipid Support Formula* 
              Advanced Cycle Support Rx??? is a complete "on cycle"   support formula that protects the liver & major organs, it also   improves lipid profiles,                 decreases blood pressure and  support the prostate.                more »» 


*Flex  Rx???
Joint Builder* 
        Complete Glucosamine, Chondroitin, MSM joint builder.  There are  products like this on the market that either do not contain  all 3 of  these ingredients                 or not in adequate amounts to be  effective. Flex Rx??? is  your answer to maintaining healthy joints and  connective tissue to keep  you in the gym training hard!                   more »» 


*Creatine Ethyl Ester
Advanced Ethyl Ester Technology* 
        Creatine Ethyl Ester HCl (CEE) is the future of creatine!                 CEE is an extremely soluble creatine resulting in  advanced  absorption, increased bioavailability, and stability.                  Instead of saturating your system in creatine and hoping  for  absorption, CEE directly penetrates the muscle cell                  resulting in 30 to 40 times more functional creatine.  This means no  more loading, bloating, cramping or dehydration.                 Most  users notice a difference in their first dose!  more »» 


*Tribulus Terrestris
Hormone Potentiator* 
        Tribulus Terrestris is a testosterone enhancer. It  increases  testosterone levels in a different way than either DHEA or  Andro.                  Instead of being a "testosterone precursor", it leads to  the  production of the luteinizing hormone (aka LH). When LH levels are   increased,                 the natural production of testosterone also  increases. LH  is a hormone that also deals with sex drive. Laboratory  animal studies  found that                 Tribulus Terrestris increased  sperm count as well as  motility levels after taking it for 30 days.                 more »» 


*Nitro4???
Nitric Oxide Stimulator* 
Nitro4 is a complete "cell volumizing" supplement  containing 4 powerful  ingredients including Arginine-Alpha-Ketoglutarate  (AAKG)                 known as a precursor of the gas Nitric Oxide (NO2) and  catalyst for  NO2 synthesis. Arginine-Ketoisocaproate (AKIC) to further  the                  effects of NO2 production, as well as   Ornithine-Alpha-Ketoglutarate (OKG) which preserves muscle protein   synthesis and spares nitrogen.                  Glutamine-Alpha-Ketoglutarate (GKG) which helps support  cell volumizing  by preserving the amino acids glutamine and taurine,                  and increases amino acid transport. more  »» 


*Lean Fuel Extreme???
Enhanced Thermogenic Formula* 
 Lean Fuel Extreme is by far the most complete and  advanced thermogenic  formula on the market! Increases energy and  metabolism without  jitters.                This product contains 13 powerful ingredients  that will  take you to the next level. Whether you are just trying to  shed a few  pounds,                 or get ripped for a bodybuilding  competition, Lean Fuel  Extreme??? can help you attain your goals faster.  Burn the fat and  preserve the muscle!                more »» 


*Whey Protein Isolate
Increase Lean Muscle Mass* 
IronMagLabs Whey Protein Isolate is 100% Pure Isolate, we  do not use  any concentrated forms of whey, nor any fillers or other  types of  inexpensive protein like soy. Each serving has 26 grams of                 high quality whey protein. It contains no sugar, fat or  cholesterol,  and is sweetened with a natural herb called Stevia. It  tastes great,  and will mix into water or milk with a spoon!                more »» 

http://bodybuilderselite.com/bbelite/redirect-to/?redirect=http://www.ironmaglabs.com/


----------



## kathleenjames (Mar 8, 2012)

Weight loss supplement work fastly but its side effect is very harmful for your life.


----------



## bigOtto (Jan 14, 2013)

thanks for the info


----------



## megaman1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Good info! Its mostly the caffeine they put in the products.


----------



## Knight85 (Nov 28, 2013)

nice and much success in your business pains! significantly, the article is in reality the sweetest on this costly topic.


----------



## buyusapeptides (Nov 20, 2015)

good stuff can see an nice increase in your chest area.. super dmz is a legit product..everyone should know that by now

Adult Emojis | Dirty Emojis | Love Emojis | Christmas Emojis


----------

